# Is this normal



## So-tired-of-this (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi I'm new to this forum. I have had ibs-d for about 4 yrs now. I never have any pain with mine like everyone describes just a slight discomfort right before I have to go. Nothing out of the ordinary. So I don't know how the doctors think I have ibs because pain is a major part of it. So that's my first question is that normal? 
I usually have my ibs under control a heavy dose of Imodium everyday helps. However lately like the past 4 days it has not helped me at all. I have been having loose mushy stools every day they feel normal exiting but in the commode they are all mush( sorry for the details). It hit me the first morning and I went to the restroom 4 times in an hour at least now it has only been once in the morning probably because I am not eating all day, I cut my diet back tremendously (as I always do when I get an attack it makes me too scared to eat so I just don't.) I have only eaten cheese, crackers, bread, and a banana since this attack started this combo usually helps but hasn't helped this time. I'm freaking out which I know doesn't help either due to my generalized anxiety disorder. As I said before this has never happened to me. Usually I get a bout of diarrhea that last a few days but Imodium usually clears it up after two days. Has anyone else experienced this? It makes me feel alone when everyone around me is enjoying life and eating and food is my enemy. 
I also have a side question for any ladies dealing with ibs. Had anyone taken Librax and noticed abnormal periods or unexplained bleeding? Again so sorry for the graphic questions. I'm just worried and want some answers from people who deal with this everyday. Thank you.


----------



## cjal813 (Dec 14, 2013)

I am 23 and my IBS has gotten bad. It has been seven months since I have been able to do anything. I am pretty much a prisoner in my house. Even a trip to the grocery store is a hassle because sometimes I end up spending an hour in the bathroom. Two GI doctors told me there was nothing wrong with me (don't even bother going to one because they have no clue about IBS). I had every test done and everything came back completely normal. I mean I had everything from gallbladder function test to a colonoscopy and endoscopy and everything came back normal but I felt like I was dying because everything I ate went right through me and the pain and discomfort was horrendous. when I had an "episode" which i like to to call it. I would have to run to the bathroom and the pain was so bad I felt like vomiting. My hands got clammy and I had to take all my clothes off because I couldn't have anything touching me. I had explained all these symptoms to both GI doctors and the second GI doctor offered to give me an antidepressant (that made me so angry so I stopped seeing him).

I ended up going to a Naturopathic physician. Make sure to look for an MD, an actual medical doctor who also specializes in natural medicine. Please research if there is one in your area because everything that the GI doctors ignored she highlighted. Turns out I had two vitamin deficiencies (vitamin D and vitamin B1) and one was very rare (vitamin B1). The naturopath tested me for SIBO (small intestinal bacterial overgrowth) and did a comprehensive stool test, both were ordered from Genova Diagnostics and physicians can easily order those tests. Both of these tests can be done in the convenience of your own home. The SIBO test for me was negative for me but the stool test revealed that I had no growth of an entire beneficial species of bacteria (Lactobacillus species). This told my naturopath that my gut flora was out of whack so I am starting VSL #3 but VERY slowly because I am super sensitive. She also recommended a supplement L-glutamine which is an amino acid and helps repair the lining of you gut (I use Source Naturals l-glutamine powder and its good and has no taste!)I would definitely look into meeting with a naturopath because they know what to do to actually treat IBS and they won't just dismiss you and tell you to deal with it.

You could also very well be "gluten intolerant" and or have an intolerances to other foods (eggs, dairy, peanuts). Medical testing is not sensitive enough to test for these things. If you suspect a problem then doing a two week elimination of the potentially problematic food items may be beneficial. My naturopath recommended I buy a book called The Inside Tract: Your Good Gut Guide to Great Digestive Health by Gerard E. Mullin and Kathie Madonna Swift. It is very interesting. Although I never actually did the elimination diet because I kept losing weight it is an interesting read and will give you some guidelines if you were to try an elimination diet.

I am not sure how much research you have done on IBS but I came across an article that really gave me hope when the GI doctors were telling me nothing was wrong with me. The article is "5 Simple Steps to Cure IBS without Drugs" by Dr. Mark Hyman. Dr. Hyman makes it VERY clear that IBS is not idiopathic which made me feel ten times better.

I have really horrible anxiety because of the IBS and never knowing what is going to set it off so my naturopath recommended a breathing exercise called 478 breathing. You can youtube it and follow along as Dr. Weil guides you through it. My naturopath says when done twice a day for a month it can have a very strong effect on anxiety.

I hope this info helps. Please feel free to write!!


----------



## So-tired-of-this (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. I will look into that when I get some better insurance. I see u have pain & I never have that unbearable pain, just a dull ache that is almost like my indication to go to the bathroom & lots of gas too(sorry). I just wish there was some miracle medicine or procedure that could let us sufferers live a normal life again. I would love to eat spicy foods or what ever I want again. But that will never happen. 
Also just so u know I am getting slightly better. I started eating activia and a banana everyday & that has helped firm me up a bit so far. Hopefully it lasts, I'm skeptical because lately it seems no matter what I eat my BM is still yellow (again sorry for the TMI). Which I read means its passing thru too quickly. So I don't know if I'm getting better or not. My family says I am having this episode because I'm not eating & by not eating I'm causing trouble in my system which is loose stools. I don't know if that's the case, has anyone ever had this happen from not eating? & by not eating I mean I went from a normal 2000 calorie diet to a 900 calorie diet. It's because food is my enemy & I've only eaten cheese n crackers, activia, bananas, crackers, & bread for 5 days. 
I also take Imodium daily (like 3-5/day) which I'm not sure is safe but it gives me a security to have extra time to do things & not be worried where the bathroom is. 
It helps to know that I am not alone & other people have this too. But being the only one in my family to have IBS is tough? I feel like I'm pushing my fiancé away by worrying all the time & the rest of my family is just frustrated & tells me just to eat normally, or go see a doctor, or stop worrying & complaining. Don't get me wrong they're all supportive I have just pushed them away with constantly worrying about what I can & can't eat & where a bathroom is & what my BM's are like & what is normal. I guess I have to realize this is my new normal. 
I'm 27 & can't do things all my friends do. I can't go to a bar & have a drink, can't go out to dinner wherever I want & grab a bite to eat, & always have to scope out where a bathroom is. I worry constantly if I'm going to have an "episode". 
If I haven't had one for a while then I am happy & more likely to go do things. These are my favorite times & I notice during these times people are happier around me too. These times usually last about a month or two depending on what I eat while feeling good. Sometimes I get beside myself and eat problem foods and have an attack then spend the next few days sometimes weeks in a anxiety attack. Which I know makes things worse. 
Sorry for my rant I am just at my wits end with this IBS. I wish it would just go away.


----------



## cjal813 (Dec 14, 2013)

I can't believe how similar we are. I HAVE to go to places where I know where the bathrooms are because I am also terrified of having an episode. I also have HORRIBLE anxiety about being in cars because several times I have been in the car and it has hit me and it was all i could do to try and hold it until I got home.

I can't go out to eat or go do fun things and i think my family and friends are getting fed up with me complaining all the time. I think about a miracle drug all the time. IBS cannot be "idiopathic" there is just too many people suffering for that to be true. It has been over 7 months since I have been able to do anything and lately i have been waking up and just thinking this is a horrible dream and I just want to wake up. Please don't feel embarrassed by sharing the details of bowel movements. I have heard/seen it all and I completely understand.

As someone recovering from anorexia in addition to IBS, I have to ask what you mean when you say food is your enemy because that is very much an eating disordered statement but I understand if you mean it is the enemy to your digestive system because I feel the same way.

Have you seen a doctor at all? I know you are waiting for better insurance but if you have not seen a doctor there could be a whole bunch of things that could be wrong with you that is causing you to feel this way. I looked up yellow bowel movements and found some interesting facts. http://www.medicinenet.com/stool_color_and_texture_changes/symptoms.htm

I really want to try to encourage you to stay positive because if you haven't had a lot of testing done then you really don't know what is wrong with you yet and it could be something that is treatable.

Please try the 478 breathing. it has really helped me out a lot. keep in touch and feel free to write.


----------



## So-tired-of-this (Dec 17, 2013)

I have had blood tests and seen a GI doctor and they didnt find anything so it was deemed as IBS. When I say food is the enemy I mean that I worry about why will and will not affect my gut. Right now I'm feeling better as my movements are firming up and I no longer need to be near a bathroom. However I don't know how long this will last. Usually I get a few months relief. Thank you for your input and information it was very helpful. I think I have concluded tht it is from too many carbs or fat from the cheese and breads. I read somewhere that it could be from that. U have been extremely helpful. I appreciate you taking the time out of your day to help me with this. I'm still skeptical about this IBS because I don't get any pain but I guess everyone is different I also don't get constipated I just get normal movements (1 time a day and normal constancy) that I love and wish was all the time. Again thank you for dealing with me and all my graphic details you are very kind and like I said before it really helps to have someone to talk to that is going thru it and can sympathize because they know why it's like. My family sympathizes but they don't really know they just know what I tell them. And what they have read. They all say just eat normally that they would do everything they still do now if tey ha it. I say to them yea you think so til your dealing with it. They mean well though I think they want me to be relieved as much as I do so I stop complaining and worrying.


----------



## So-tired-of-this (Dec 17, 2013)

I have had blood tests and seen a GI doctor and they didnt find anything so it was deemed as IBS. When I say food is the enemy I mean that I worry about why will and will not affect my gut. Right now I'm feeling better as my movements are firming up and I no longer need to be near a bathroom. However I don't know how long this will last. Usually I get a few months relief. Thank you for your input and information it was very helpful. I think I have concluded tht it is from too many carbs or fat from the cheese and breads. I read somewhere that it could be from that. U have been extremely helpful. I appreciate you taking the time out of your day to help me with this. I'm still skeptical about this IBS because I don't get any pain but I guess everyone is different I also don't get constipated I just get normal movements (1 time a day and normal constancy) that I love and wish was all the time. Again thank you for dealing with me and all my graphic details you are very kind and like I said before it really helps to have someone to talk to that is going thru it and can sympathize because they know why it's like. My family sympathizes but they don't really know they just know what I tell them. And what they have read. They all say just eat normally that they would do everything they still do now if tey ha it. I say to them yea you think so til your dealing with it. They mean well though I think they want me to be relieved as much as I do so I stop complaining and worrying.


----------



## So-tired-of-this (Dec 17, 2013)

I have had blood tests and seen a GI doctor and they didnt find anything so it was deemed as IBS. When I say food is the enemy I mean that I worry about why will and will not affect my gut. Right now I'm feeling better as my movements are firming up and I no longer need to be near a bathroom. However I don't know how long this will last. Usually I get a few months relief. Thank you for your input and information it was very helpful. I think I have concluded tht it is from too many carbs or fat from the cheese and breads. I read somewhere that it could be from that. U have been extremely helpful. I appreciate you taking the time out of your day to help me with this. I'm still skeptical about this IBS because I don't get any pain but I guess everyone is different I also don't get constipated I just get normal movements (1 time a day and normal constancy) that I love and wish was all the time. Again thank you for dealing with me and all my graphic details you are very kind and like I said before it really helps to have someone to talk to that is going thru it and can sympathize because they know why it's like. My family sympathizes but they don't really know they just know what I tell them. And what they have read. They all say just eat normally that they would do everything they still do now if tey ha it. I say to them yea you think so til your dealing with it. They mean well though I think they want me to be relieved as much as I do so I stop complaining and worrying.


----------



## So-tired-of-this (Dec 17, 2013)

Sorry for posting that 3 times my computer froze and then it sent for each time I retried to send it.


----------



## cjal813 (Dec 14, 2013)

I am glad things are looking up for you. It is definitely hard trying to explain and help people understand what it's like going through this. You physically can't eat normally with IBS and people who don't have GI issues just don't get that. I think what you have sounds like IBS even though you don't get pain or constipation. It honestly could even be a food allergy or intolerance but medical tests like blood tests really aren't sensitive enough to test for things like that or it could be that your lacking a certain digestive enzyme. If and when you are able to get back in to see a doctor I think it would be really beneficial to take a comprehensive stool test by Genova Diagnostics. It literally tells you everything about your GI system (e.g. what bacteria is present, what enzymes you may need, the acidity of your stomach acid and more). I think in time and with the right doctor you will be able to eat a more balanced diet with few symptoms. For now continue with your efforts. I really hope you are able to beat this thing and stay healthy.


----------



## So-tired-of-this (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you very much u have been extremely helpful and understanding. I too hope that your stomach evens itself out soon. I can't imagine being house bound for 7 months due to this thing. If I come across that miracle drug I will find you ASAP. Good luck with everything. Keep in touch it seems to me that we can talk about our belly issues together to get thru this if we feel like no one else understands. Thanks again for you help.


----------



## Fodmaplover (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi all, thought I would share my story here too... Started out with the flu and a trip to a walk-in clinic due to six days of diarrhea. No real help there, but five months later found the same doc at another clinic and she referred me to a GI but two year wait for that appt. in the meantime tried gluten free diet and felt better, but was tested and came back neg so reintroduced gluten. Fast fwd to GI, he thinks IBS because nothing else fits, but does colonoscopy to rule out other worse things. Found a polyp so I get to do colonoscopy every three yrs to keep those at bay, but no luck with ibs until I read about fodmap later. I figure why not try it, as I am already afraid of food and most of the things I like are on the high-fodmap/avoid list...within three days the Gerd/reflux stopped. Within a week the brain fog stopped. It took twenty weeks before my poor intestines had a diarrhea free episode...but I had been going ten times a day, with pain and bloating and urgency. It did not help that I was diagnosed with diabetes in the interim and the metformin they prescribed really irritates the tummy. Now it's twent months in, turns out garlic/onion, dairy, corn, gluten all set me off, bu at least knowing this I can work around most things. And I have some "days off" from the diet and regret it an go back full force. Good news is that I does get better.


----------



## So-tired-of-this (Dec 17, 2013)

My doctor recently told me about FOFMAP diets and I didn't think much of it. But that may work. My problem is I have a bad day then cut out all foods and only eat the BRAT diet then when I feel better I introduce regular foods but I go off the deep end and eat whatever I want and then worry when I have an attack. Then I have to remind myself that I did it to myself and can't be at anyone but me. Glad to hear that this FODMAP worked for you. I may give it a try to see if I have any luck. 
I have a new question. Last night I was asleep and had why I like to call "active" stomach. That is when it just gurgles and bubbles but no diarrhea well this woke me up and caused a minor anxiety attack in me and then I had a bowel movement it was a normal movement but still is it normal to have a nighttime bowel movement? 
I also have to work on my anxiety I am trying that 478 breathing and it seems to be working but my main problem is that having diarrhea or non-normal bowel movement gives me anxiety and the anxiety in turn gives me these issues so I'm stuck in a vicious cycle.


----------



## chlorophyll (Jul 31, 2013)

I used to be ill seemingly every day. Certain foods were 90% guaranteed triggers within 30mins to 1hr. Now I drink a little chlorophyll once or twice a week. I previously did every day, but found it simply wasn't at all necessary to do this so I have cut right back. I only feel ill and have trigger-foods when I forget to keep drinking it after a few days. Can't be bothered typing any more about it for now. After a lifetime of suffering IBS this has mostly put a big stop to my own problems. It's helped others as well.


----------

